# fuji s8000



## cossie (Jul 30, 2007)

dose anyone no how to repair a fuji finepix s8000,i am haveing trouble with the manual focus it isnt working anymore tried to reset the camera to manafactures default setting but that had no effect on it, i spoke to fuji about it and they surgested to reset it witch i have done it is 14 months old near new just out of warranty, but i am after a repair manual not the operators manual witch i have, i want to have a look at it myself if it is not to complicated that is why i want the repair manual so i can c what is involved befor i attack it.fuji want $150.00 just to have a look at it and u have to send it to them at our cost so it will be quite expensive to repair i may as well go buy a new one.


----------

